# NetworkManager wiki request + help: wireless not ready

## bungernut

There exist numerous links to a gento wiki (even in these forums) for NetworkManager setup and no wiki exists!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-710273-highlight-networkmanager+broadcom.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-667421-highlight-networkmanager+broadcom.html

I have a general problem as well. My iwconfig sees a wireless device, and my device works fine with a my WEP router at home (at least before I installed this stuff, using the minimal settings in /etc/conf.d/net)

Getting my laptop to work at numerous locations easily however seemed smart to try NetworkManager. 

In general I removed net.eth* from default.

Installed NetworkManager from ~arch (yes I know ~, but I needed VPN!)

needed to add to package.keywords

```
net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc

net-misc/networkmanager

gnome-extra/nm-applet

gnome-extra/policykit-gnome

sys-auth/policykit
```

restarted D-BUS

Added my user to the profile thingie so could edit settings (sorry dont remember command but it was the command in the emerge info)

NetworkManager correctly detects and managed my LAN here in my office w/ DHCP

The Wireless device is "Not ready"

from the prompt:

```
# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"csu"  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:40:96:45:74:3A  

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power:32 dBm  

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Power Managementmode:All packets received

          Link Quality=5/5  Signal level=-55 dBm  Noise level=-82 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

cipsec0   no wireless extensions

```

In general with no real documentation that I could find I have no ideas. Please if I need to post anything else.

Wireless Driver is also ~ARCH (the following is in my package.keywords)

```
net-wireless/broadcom-sta
```

Wireless Card Info from lspci:

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
```

Laptop is HP Pavilion dv2 

model# dv2-1030us

----------

## DawgG

 *Quote:*   

> There exist numerous links to a gento wiki (even in these forums) for NetworkManager setup and no wiki exists!

 

this wiki DOES exist but a lot of its content was lot due to problems caused by its hoster (you might want to read this: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/outage-10-08.html ) i think the ppl there have been doing a really great job in recovering or (re)writing (lost) articles.

iwconfig shows that the wirless is set up (connected to the network you want to be connected to?), you just have to give the if an ip-address, either manually with ifconfig or by starting a dhcp-client on it. if it all works the way you desire you put the settings/commands in a script or configfile. i have sometimes had to use 

```
ifconfig <wlanif> up
```

 for some cards to "wake them up" prior to using iwconfig to set up the wireless, but i think yours looks good.

if you need/want a different name for the if change/write the udev-rule accordingly.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## jsrlepage

That's not the problem.

In my case, I can use a mix of wpa_supplicant and dhclient to connect to my wireless network, but NetworkManager's applet categorically refuses to do anything.

----------

## bungernut

Yes i am sorta confused how NetworkManager is configured. Using the init-script net.eth1 for me the power light on my laptop wont even turn on if the script is running. So disabling it of course created a problem for NetworkManager to figure out how to use the driver or whatever to turn it on. I am indeed online when I restart the init-script which configures the wireless based on only 2 lines in /etc/conf.d/net 

modules=( "iwconfig" )

essid_eth1="xxxx"

key_bunghole="xxxxxxxxxx"

----------

## cach0rr0

i may be way way wrong here, but i didnt think NetworkManager used the net.* init scripts, nor /etc/conf.d/net, nor does it use wpa_supplicant.conf ?

I'll test again when i get home near the laptop, but I think that's the case.

----------

## bungernut

a bump for help

----------

## bungernut

# nano /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf 

```

[main]

plugins=keyfile,iwconfig

```

allows me to at least have the power light on without net.eth1 started but the device is still "not ready".

----------

## Tristanm

The information does exist in the archive: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_NetworkManager

What I have found, though, is that wireless is somewhat problematic with NetworkManager after the switch over to baselayout2/openrc. Sometimes the wireless works, sometimes it doesn't I am unsure of the problem at this time.

----------

## bungernut

I welcome any additional help on the topic.

I've tried the procedure in the wiki without any success, my Device is still not ready.

I will read up on Dbus but I'm unsure if it is correctly handeling the wifi card and or the driver. Are there kernel options I need enabled. Do i have to specify the driver I am using anywhere? to Dbus or to NetworkManager?

--thanks in advance

----------

## Alex_Justes

Hm... It's seems to be solved.

1) Check that dbus is present in your rc

2) chmod +x /usr/libexec/dbus-daemon-launch-helper

I also had a problem with  the hostname(it's always was localhost), you can solve it by adding hostname=your_hostname in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

----------

## djhyland

Thank you, thank you, thank you Alex_Justes!  I've been looking for the solution to this problem for a long time, and making /usr/libexec/dbus-daemon-launch-helper finally did it.

----------

